# The End Times: Khaine



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-YUD7DQXy0jI/VGun52G2TlI/AAAAAAAALj4/8_CEkSRJ12g/s1600/image10.jpg

So far this is the only thing I've seen so far. Posted in the comments on Bell of Lost Souls.

Looks awesome!!

Source: 

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/11/wfb-end-times-iii-legacy-of-khaine.html


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

All the new ET:Khaine books are sold out in all formats! IN 10 MINS!!!!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That was a slaughter.... I missed it


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How do these fucking idiots at GW manage to breathe.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

From clicking pre order to confirming to pay it sold out. It pissed me off no end! Thinking I had one then not being able to complete payment as one of my items in basket was out of stock!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

They mustve ordered these all at the printer at the same time and grossly underestimated the popularity.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sure the GW stores will have plenty


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Closest GW store to me is Manhattan, but I wants it now!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If it's anything like Glottkin I'm going to have a mad scramble for the 2 copies that make it to my store.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Guessing Tyrion might go a little bit naughty?


----------

